# Raro problema con TV Samsung



## rr7 (Dic 1, 2007)

Hola, quisiera saber si alguien me podría orientar un poco.

Resulta que hace unos días compré una tv LCD Samsung 32", le conecté una antena, la prendí y todo perfecto. El problema vino cuando le quise conectar el cable coaxial y aventó chispas. La televisión estaba apagada pero conectada a la corriente eléctrica (por medio de un regulador que estaba encedido). Lo que hice después fue apagar el regulador e intentar de nuevo conectar el coaxial y de nuevo arrojó chispas e incluso mandó volando la rosca del coaxial, y dejando negro el conector en la tele. La llevé a la tienda y ahí funcionó perfectamente  . A final de cuentas quedaron de mandarme a una persona de mantenimiento a que la probara en mi casa.

Luego hablé a la compañía de tv cable para que me fueran poner un nuevo conector y revisaran el cable. Me mandaron a un técnico al cual le platiqué mi problema y me dijo que probablemente la tv tuviera algún problema y la razón de que en la tienda hubiera funcionado bien era que en la tienda el coaxial que le conectaron es de un sistema satelital (Sky) mientras que yo tengo cable (Megacable) el cual es tierra y según él, era muy diferente.     

Bueno, pues al día siguiente fue a mi casa el de mantenimiento de la tienda, conectó la tv, funcionó bien con la antena y luego pasó a checar la entrada del coaxial (sin haber conectado el cable) con la tv encendida y me dijo, asombrado, que esa entrada de la tele estaba mandando una corriente de 128 voltios. Lo probó durante un rato y llegó a la conclusión de que debía haber dentro de la tv algún cable mal conectado y me dijo que me la podían cambiar.

Me dieron una tele nueva, y antes de conectarla en mi casa, intenté conectarle el coaxial, y no pasó nada raro. La conecté (sin el coaxial) encendió sin ningún problema y luego, por precaución, apagué nuevamente el regulador, quise conectar el coaxial y, de nuevo, el chispazo. La llevé a la tienda, ahí la probó el de mantenimiento y no daba ningún voltaje ni nada raro. Me dijo que entonces debía haber un problema en mi instalación eléctrica. Y probablemente la primera tele que compré tampoco tenía ningún problema.

Lo extraño es que ahí donde pensaba poner la nueva tele, tenía una más antigua (de tubo) y siempre ha funcionado perfectamente. Ahorita de momento puse otra, también de tubo y no me da ningún problema.

El caso es que le he preguntado a muchas personas y a todos se les hace muy raro. Voy a llamar a un electricista a que vaya, pero me gustaría saber si alguien tiene una idea de qué podría ser.


----------



## ciri (Dic 1, 2007)

que loco la verdad...

y mira.. el chispazo es por una diferencia de tensión entre los dos terminales..

Alguno de los dos por alguna razón esta a un nivel de tensión elevado... revisa de donde proviene eso, no es nada normal..


----------



## tiopepe123 (Dic 2, 2007)

Que raro, si fuera un TV o un monitor de tubo te creeria, pero con una LCD es muy raro.

Comprate un tester digital de los mas baratos que tengan, aunque sea de supermercado, tranquilo son buenos si los tratas bien.
Lo digo por que puedes encontrarlos muy baratos y asi no arriesgas la TV.
Siempre te servira para otros usos como comprobacion de pilas y otras cosas similares.

Vamos a por ello.

Como no nos indicas que tension tienes y yo personalmente el tema del cable no lo domino mucho, te dare las pautas tipicas de los electricistas.

Si tienes una tension de red de 220V, si el tecnico te comento que tenias 125V esto cuadra a una derivacion de tierra.
En teoria si giras el enchufe (depende del transformadorr general  de la compañia) se podria solucionar.

Tu instalacion tiene toma de tierra? Realmente funciona?
Vives en una vivienda o en un piso?
Tienes la TV conectada en una antena normal o es comunitario?


----------



## bactering (Dic 2, 2007)

Ese problema es típico en instalaciones eléctricas sin diferencial. 

Cuento una historia que os dará una idea.
En cierto lugar de trabajo el agua corriente venía de un depósito que llenaba un camión cuba. El agua olia a "meados". Se mónto un control y se observó que uno de los empleados se desquitaba de sus compañeros orinando en el depósito cuando estos no miraban. Fue dificil probar eso hasta que me lo comentaron.

Le metí, previa desconexión del diferencial, una fase al agua. Cuando hechó la meada dentro del depósito una descarga le entró por el pito. Le hizo temblar las piernas y cayó gritando. Ahi se le acabó su venganza.

El motivo de tener 128V en la masa de la toma es debido a un defecto de tensión a tierra. Puede tenerla un vecino. El ordenador, por el tipo de fuente que lleva, tambien te suelta descarga. Esto se soluciona dando la vuelta al enchufe.

Mira de colocar una toma de tierra a la antena independiente.


----------



## rr7 (Dic 3, 2007)

Gracias por las respuestas. Sobre lo que preguntaban: la tensión es de 110 V y es una casa. Sólo vivimos aquí mi familia y yo. Se supone que sí tiene tierra física, pero no sé si esté bien instalada.

De cualquier forma ya llamé a un electricista para que venga a revisar. Por cierto, que se me había escapado un detalle, o más bien no me había fijado. El enchufe de la TV LCD tiene clavija a  tierra, y las otras dos, las de tubo, que he usado en el mismo lugar y que no me dan ningún problema, no lo tienen.

No sé casi nada de electrónica o electricidad, así que no sé si entendí muy bien, pero por el tipo de enchufe, para girarlo tendría que usar un adaptador, que anularía la tierra. Así que, yo creo que lo mejor será ver si el electricista arregla la falla.


----------



## rr7 (Dic 4, 2007)

Bueno, pues ya quedó solucionado. El problema era que en la toma de corriente la tierra estaba puenteada con la fase.


----------



## ciri (Dic 5, 2007)

rr7 dijo:
			
		

> Bueno, pues ya quedó solucionado. El problema era que en la toma de corriente la tierra estaba puenteada con la fase.



Me alegro que hallas podido solucionarlo..

Ahora tengo una pregunta... disyuntor diferencial, no tenés instalado? una térmica?.. eso es un corto.. una fuga de corriente, tendría que a ver saltado alguna proteccion..


----------



## Rugby64 (Jun 18, 2021)

Buenos días me paso lo mismo pero mi tv no prendió más ni e equipo de sonido tampoco
Alguien sabe que debo revisarle al tv ya cambie el enchufe pero parece fue demasiado tarde ambos los desconecte a ver si mañana ocurre un milagro


----------

